# Good Friday Summerville catch!!



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Just wanted to show you all this video it was pretty awesome!! Caught this big hybrid on 8lb line and a 4 foot pole!






We limited on whites and hybrids. It was an amazing pretty day out on lake Summerville.


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry guys autocorrect haha it's Somerville.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice day on the water great day for fishing,
Is that over look park by change.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nicely done! Congrats on a fine day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch. Love to catch Hybrids, they fight like crazy.Congrats


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great video glad to see fish making it back to the main lake.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Great Job!!! ,nice limit of fighter's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice. Very nice!! What a great good Friday trip


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

bowhunt said:


> Nice day on the water great day for fishing,
> 
> Is that over look park by change.


Yes sir that is over look park.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Best trip ever!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Are *ripalipman* and *big D* one and the same?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Pop & Son! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

big D. said:


> Pop & Son!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Got it.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

WTG guys y'all make a great combo good catch and great video believe it or not last year in the wb tourney most of the fish were caught on a 4' panfish combo, love the set up!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Really great fishing trip! Good to see a solid report this spring.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

ripalipman said:


> Yes sir that is over look park.


Cool thanks, good looking catch, I'm glad to see there's something left after the lake flooded last year. man I need to follow y'all out there sometime.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Love the vid!!! Great post and picture.


----------



## trihullranger (Dec 19, 2015)

Good times for sure! Liked the vid....


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Now that is how a father and son team up .That is the best catch I seen come from that lake in awhile.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Ripalipman- good video! And awesome catch! Nice very nice Bigd & ripalipman!!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

So it was a good Friday huh??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Heck yeah it was!!! Probably one of the best trips!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oweezy9 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey there Ripalip, whereabouts were you catching them? 

We were there all weekend and didn't catch much. We mainly trolled by the dam and then back up to the north side by Welsh park to the shoals. 

Awesome pull and great video, we like to see full coolers!!


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

The fish are pretty much stuck to structure as in humps near creeks and etc.. Throw you a moe's slab up on top of a hump and Bounce it back to you and you will wack em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

